# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School - 2013 Schedule



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Host: Marion Police Department
Date: July 17, 18, 19, 2013
Location: Marion, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

Host: University of Massachusetts at Boston Police Department
Date: August 12, 13, 14, 2013
Location: Dorchester, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

Host: Wentworth Insututes of Technology Police Department
Date: October 9, 10, 11, 2013
Location: Boston, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]


----------

